# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  Una bacteria que se come el PET

## perdiguera

Como sabéis el PET es el material con que se hacen la mayoría de botellas de plástico.
Acabo de leer esta noticia en la prensa y lo que más me ha hecho pensar es que sólo ha necesitado 70 años para aprender a comerlo y que seguro que resistirán más que nosotros en la Tierra.

http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/03/10/...16_263331.html

La evolución avanza a pasos agigantados.

----------

HUESITO (11-mar-2016),Jonasino (11-mar-2016),Josito1969 (14-mar-2016)

----------

